# Dash install noob - Any experts willing to advise?



## tenchu (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a Nexus 7 (2012) that I want to do a dash install with. I would like to retain my head unit (already relocated) for audio, and I have a few questions.

I mainly want the following features:

-USB Tether

-Bluetooth OBD

-Airstream (or otherwise) phone calls from iPhone through Nexus

-WIFI backup camera

-Bluetooth keyboard?

From what I've been reading it appears Timur's ROM is the way to start. It looks like with an OTG cable and a usb hub I can easily do usb tether.

I have a bluetooth keyboard that has its own USB dongle, I'm wonderin if with that dongle I can be connected to the keyboard and the obd transmitter simotaniously

I saw an app that was available years ago to support airstream, but it seems to have disappeared. Does anyone know a way I can have the audio/mic go through my nexus for phone calls while driving? (Right now I use Bluetooth through my head unit)

I found the following parts, is there anything I need to avoid? Or anything I'm missing?

Tendak (Pack of 2) Micro USB 2.0 On-The-Go (OTG) Cord Cable Adapter with USB Power for Cell Phone Tablets https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V81L9M8/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_e1xdwbTKJ52ZJ

ORICO MPU-5S Auto Universal converter car inverter 12V 5 port smart charger for iphone 5 5S Car Charger Adapter By AFUNTA https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K0DS69Y/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_G1xdwb4M8P0YC

Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro II USB Analog & Digital Audio Adapter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036VO4X4/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_m2xdwb7CB7GXE

I'm still trying to do more research on backup cameras, and the possibility of a dash camera. If anyone has any input on any of this I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks in advance and I look forward to being a member of the rootz community!


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi newcomer,

Sorry to say this, but the community here is growing thin everyday, as rootzwiki is kinda left abandoned by its owners. The site surely lacks maintenance and people aren't enjoying that at all so, it feels like everyone is turning away an moving on or, just too busy with whatever, who know's what stuff, life has presented themselves with. Either way, I hope everything changes for the better soon...

But yeah, Timur's USB rom is the way to go.

If you're planning on making your own N7 in-dash install, 1st a little DIY research is in order. I think you should start by reading/searching the topic dedicated to the USB rom, where you have mostly all the information you need, concerning the preparing of a N7 for your car dashboard, as well as troubleshooting tips and a ton of useful links, everywhere, that may help you reach extra bits of info, just click here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37755-timurs-kernel-usb-rom-most-popular-thread-on-rootzwiki/?hl=%20usb%20%20rom

Yes, usb tether works, I've tested it myself. You can also do the same through bluetooth if you wish.

Have you researched about bluetooth specs and features? Bluetooth devices, all connect to the N7 through multiplexing, so in theory, you should be able to have 2 or more devices connected simultaneously, and directly to the N7, without needing any dongles. Whether or not, you can actually achieve that, it greatly depends on the devices themselves, their functionality and the BT version they support. But usually, it works fine. USB BT Dongles will do nothing good for you here, if anything, they will likely be not supported and/or add issues.

About streaming your smartphone to the N7, so you can hear calls audio from car speakers and use the N7 mic to send your voice, forget it. Several people, including me, have been reaching out for an easy, smooth solution for this, as much as hacking google's phone dialer app to dial out through N7 mobile network (Tilapia), but unfortunately, there is none yet.

What you can do though, is send/receive SMS and manage calls/phone book with Tablet Talk app, avaible at the play store. You can use skype for phone calls, and have your phone redirecting to your skype number, but I'm sure you know that...

About the backup camera, not sure if Wi-fi is the way to go. Some folks have trying to make it work through cable with "easycap" though, here's the discussion:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39717-kernel-module-cm-101-easycap-module/

Lastly, I'm not so sure if that Turtle Beach audio adapter will be supported by USB rom. If you want a high quality and cheap way to get audio out from your N7 you should be aiming for DAC's like the HiFimeDIY Sabre, which I recommend.

Good luck,


----------

